# Game of Thrones 2014 Ideas?



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the openness of your rooms! That mural poster rocks. WOw, what a great thing to have. I also love the witch. She is wonderful.

I am not a watcher of this show, but looking at your stuff posted, the throne made me think of the summer plastic/resin chairs that Big Lots and other places sell. They come in bright colors, but the basic shape is similar. I think you could add large pieces of cardboard to the top and recreate this from the Adricrondock (sp) chairs. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Love the openness of your rooms! That mural poster rocks. WOw, what a great thing to have. I also love the witch. She is wonderful.
> 
> I am not a watcher of this show, but looking at your stuff posted, the throne made me think of the summer plastic/resin chairs that Big Lots and other places sell. They come in bright colors, but the basic shape is similar. I think you could add large pieces of cardboard to the top and recreate this from the Adricrondock (sp) chairs. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


Thanks! I found this great web page that tells you the materials needed and a step by step on how to extend the 'swords' out, as well as, the base.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Iron-Throne/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can learn how to make a GoT-style dragon egg here and how to make a chest for it here.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I threw a friend a GoT party last month for his b-day... I'll post some pics later tonight.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> You can learn how to make a GoT-style dragon egg here and how to make a chest for it here.


Thanks for the links! I couldn't get the egg link to work but I love the chest. I also found this link for dragon eggs made out of paper mache: http://www.instructables.com/id/Dragon-eggs-Game-of-Thrones/


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

joblack83 said:


> Thanks for the links! I couldn't get the egg link to work but I love the chest. I also found this link for dragon eggs made out of paper mache: http://www.instructables.com/id/Dragon-eggs-Game-of-Thrones/


I love the idea. I'm willing to donate my room posters from this years season if you are interested. 
You can call it Hall of Heros or something...

Here's the raw 11 x 17 posters I made.
http://www.pinterest.com/celipops/game-of-thrones/


Here is my facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...494.1073741831.1071414368&type=1&l=bf23ddd5ae

I mounted the 11 x 17 posters on self adhsive foam board and applied weapons where applicable.

Since every year I roll out something new, you'd be doing me a favor to give these a good home.

Up to you.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

I found this web page where you can create your own banners. I'm sure they can then be taken to Staples or Office Max to be printed.
http://www.jointherealm.com/sigil.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I have already printed mine and mounted them - was just offering if you need - 
This is my 4th season of weekly dinner party's so I have a plethora of stuff I cant use from year to year because I theme out the room for each and every dinner as a pre show discussion - Usually i just toss it at the end of June

Best of luck with your theme. It's a good one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

celipops, what all do you have. Just the thought of things like this being tossed is sad. I am sure someone on here would love the posters and other things. Gee, I would gladly pay for postage on things that I could use.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's what I did with the banner maker site.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

joblack83 said:


> Here's what I did with the banner maker site.


How big of a banner did you make?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Printers devil - about 30+ wall posters mounted on foam board impaled with weapons. They are 11x17 I have made a few extra custom posters to fit the weekly themes - I also make weekly dinner programs. 



I have a table map of westeros that comes in hadn't when your discussing the realm. 


I have custom etched beer steins with every house logo. I think I will give them to my guests at the end of the seasons dinners. Something to remember me by.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

celipops said:


> How big of a banner did you make?


I haven't printed it out yet. My husband likes me to have some idea where I'm putting things before I purchase them and I can't decide if I want to get it large enough to cover the front door glass or to put it somewhere else. I still have to go to the store to see how large I can print it out and at what price.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

cellipops, I imagine that many here would jump at these. Before you throw them away, I would try posting about them. They look great.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Cellipops,


celipops said:


> What will you be serving at your party?


Thanks for the email. I haven't figured out what to serve just yet. Usually since it's Halloween we serve tons of candy & sweets. Last year we did a cake surrounded by kit kats, tied with a ribbon. I asked my friends for ideas on Facebook. They suggested Red Wedding Punch, wine (we usually drink Moscato so someone suggested White Walker Wine), queso for the molten crown, Jamie Lannister HAND-wiches, Dragon egg deviled eggs, and Theon Greyjoy weenies.

Also here's a few links for Game of Thrones drinks, I just haven't gone through and made a final selection yet. I'm still looking for more options:
http://www.doubleneat.com/2013/04/04/cheers-to-that-game-of-thrones-is-back-pt-ii/
http://www.pastemagazine.com/blogs/lists/2014/04/10-great-game-of-thrones-themed-cocktails.html
http://www.kindredcocktails.com/cocktail/fire-and-blood


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stochey said:


> I threw a friend a GoT party last month for his b-day... I'll post some pics later tonight.


What did you do for decorations?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the hand-wiches idea!

I made a recipe from inn at the crossroads cook book - Bake the black. It's a delicious meat pie. I bet you could adapt the recipe to make them in a cupcake tin to give you 24 mini meat pies - I'll post some pictures later. Let me know if you'd like the recipe. I share. 

Everyone loves candy. Lemon cakes/honey cakes are a must in the Westeros- try to sneak at least 1 of them on your dessert table. 

The white walker moscato sounds like a hit. You could also go a spiced wine punch - it's fairly inexpensive and always a hit around here. 

How many people will you be inviting?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are the bake the black in the making pictures - Also.. i did water bottle labels for 1 party - they came out nice


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You could print out the game of thrones monopoly board and use it on your buffet table -
You could intermingle posters from event in the past, such as the red wedding -
You could post a sign on the entrance door with the Game of Thrones Recap to get everyone in the headspace-
Remember - THERE IS NO SHELTER FROM THE STORM
You could post all the Game of Thrones Seasonal HBO Banners -


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is what I did for my friend's GoT party... it would have been better ... maybe with a house banner and stuff but it was actually supposed to be me just offering up my house and his girlfriend providing most of the decor... but, well, she brought cupcakes...


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Here is what I did for my friend's GoT party... it would have been better ... maybe with a house banner and stuff but it was actually supposed to be me just offering up my house and his girlfriend providing most of the decor... but, well, she brought cupcakes...
> 
> View attachment 198202


Love the walls!


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

celipops said:


> I love the hand-wiches idea!
> 
> I made a recipe from inn at the crossroads cook book - Bake the black. It's a delicious meat pie. I bet you could adapt the recipe to make them in a cupcake tin to give you 24 mini meat pies - I'll post some pictures later. Let me know if you'd like the recipe. I share.
> 
> ...


That meat pie looks delicious but we usually only serve snacks at Halloween.

Usually we invite about 50 people. A couple of years back we had over that amount in the house but last year there was a huge storm and we only had about a dozen show up. So we don't really know how many will actually show up.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Found out that Hobby Lobby sells Styrofoam heads. I figure I can either paint them or put masks on them to mimic Kings Landing's heads on pikes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot that HL carried the heads. Thanks for the reminder. I need a couple.

I love the backdrop, too. Those lights are also cool. I wish I would have bought some of them. Will have to look for them. I think I have a big roll of that wallpaper.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

joblack83 said:


> I haven't figured out what to serve just yet. Usually since it's Halloween we serve tons of candy & sweets. Last year we did a cake surrounded by kit kats, tied with a ribbon. I asked my friends for ideas on Facebook. They suggested Red Wedding Punch, wine (we usually drink Moscato so someone suggested White Walker Wine), queso for the molten crown, Jamie Lannister HAND-wiches, Dragon egg deviled eggs, and Theon Greyjoy weenies.


If you're still looking for sweets ideas, you could make Davos' Fingerbones or Bolton Flayed Fingerbones (Theon's Missing Fingers?). Last year I made almond dough finger cookies with a raspberry "blood" sauce, but if you roll them out a bit skinnier and nobby-er, they'll look more like bones.

(my almond cookie recipe is not super sweet, which is the way I like it, but I'm sure it can be modified for sweeter if desired)


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Anything you could do for the Red Wedding or Purple Wedding? Direwolves? The Stark tomb?

Prop ideas:
Spiked heads
Sign with "Winter is Coming" or change it to "Halloween is Coming."
Hand of the King pin as a spinny-dial?
Torches for the Lord of Light
The Wall (perhaps a drawing on the wall)
A Golden Hand


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

I love this theme  and I see your preparing things so nice!
I'm very thrilled about your food servings too  Did you know there is an official book about the food described in Martin's books? 
http://www.innatthecrossroads.com/a-feast-of-ice-and-fire/

Plus I just found this really cool blog with recipes all from the food shown in the episodes!
http://www.innatthecrossroads.com/

Online I've seen tons of adorable cupcakes topped by the houses' sigil made in sugar or chocolate... since you have the molds (or so it happened to be to me) it would be super easy for you to make them  

To be really creepy you could make a meat pie pretending it's the pie where the cook of the Night's Watch baked the king's son as Bran told the others


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

If you have a F.Y.E. store in your mall I remember seeing some stuff from the show in there. The only thing I remember is a three eyed raven, but you could make your own for a cheaper price.


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I'm loving them!

I also found this cool looking skull for Viserys' crown of gold. I just have to figure out an easy, inexpensive way to mimic the gold.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Man what a great theme!! I love that show!!! Let me think....


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

I love the ideas already put forth and I really appreciate all the feedback! Now that the HBO 4th season of GoT has come to an end, does anyone have any new ideas?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, Celipops, a weekly themed dinner party. I know the work you put into it and I am amazed. I looked at your facebook page, and saw the weekly menus. I asked myself, does she do this each week? I guess the quoted post below answers that. The weekly offering are nothing short of grand. My husband is a foodie too, and I must show him your facebook page when he get home from his latest trip. Since he is the cook in the family, I'm sure he will be even more impressed than me. Around here, he would plan the menu, and do the cooking, and I would do the display and decorations. You do both, I'm in awe. I can't say enough. Truly a top notch job. 



celipops said:


> I have already printed mine and mounted them - was just offering if you need -
> This is my 4th season of weekly dinner party's so I have a plethora of stuff I cant use from year to year because I theme out the room for each and every dinner as a pre show discussion - Usually i just toss it at the end of June
> 
> Best of luck with your theme. It's a good one.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

celipops said:


> I love the idea. I'm willing to donate my room posters from this years season if you are interested.
> You can call it Hall of Heros or something...
> 
> Here's the raw 11 x 17 posters I made.
> ...


These are impressive!

I would be interested in the raw 11x17 posters, if they are still available. 

My husband and I are planning a GOT theme for Halloween and these would be a great addition to our party.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you . Yes, they are still available. I just need to find a box. Message me your email addy and your mailing address. I've been cleaning the basement out, now that GOT is over for the season, I've moved onto summer BBQ's and my yearly crab fest. Pass me your address, i'll have them shipped within a week or so. How many people at your party? How much wall space do you have? I also have the house banners printed and mounted. They do have 1 hole where I've hammered them to the call, but it can easily be reused. 
This year I also created weekly dinner programs to keep everyone excited an hyped out. if you want the files to print them, let me know.. lots of great moments captured this season.
I might even have an extra sword - last year I was given two of Ice.. now that its been melted down and made into Oathkeeper and Widows Wail....i don't know if i should even keep 1 around.....


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a picture of the house banners, as well as a banner i had made for the episode The Lion and the Rose.. if you would like it, it's yours... the only thing i can think of to reuse for Tommen & Margerary wedding,,, make a huge painted x over joffrey lol 

Also - the house lannister picture was a hit!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

joblack83 said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas! I'm loving them!
> 
> I also found this cool looking skull for Viserys' crown of gold. I just have to figure out an easy, inexpensive way to mimic the gold.


I would grab the hair at Dollar tree and for the gold, try clay...then simply paint it gold


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Juno - these are the swords that were given to me. They used them for creating the iron throne
There's 36 of them


----------



## joblack83 (Sep 22, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> I would grab the hair at Dollar tree and for the gold, try clay...then simply paint it gold


I wound up getting black hair from Dollar Tree, a skull from Dollar Tree (isn't as cool because mouth isn't open), and got tan (looks gold) candle granular wax. We're about to put it on a scentsy to melt the wax. Wish I could make the hair look charred & burnt but am worried about the whole thing going up in flames.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Love your ideas! I am a big one for covering the walls. I found these lightweight photographers backdrops on Amazon and, for the quallity of product, they are relatively inexpensive. I hung up mine with just three or four 3M Command hooks. Oh, and very important: the manufacturer will make CUSTOM SIZES to fit your wall! I love this product!







http://www.amazon.com/Interior-Colu...3831119&s=photo&ref=sr_1_110&ie=UTF8&sr=1-110

Here is another one I think might be appropriate:







http://www.amazon.com/Chandelier-Ba...3832485&s=photo&ref=sr_1_405&ie=UTF8&sr=1-405

I think a map of the The Seven Kingdoms of Westeros would be appreciated:







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Television-...d_sim_k_h_b_cs_26&refRID=1TZWD07B6PR0MS8317B7

Finally, I noticed that the GoT banquet tables were always adorned with tapestry table cloths. If you search on ebay for 'Tapestry Jaquard "Piano Shawl" with Fringe' you may find something like this at a very affordable price:








I actually have a pin board that are all my ideas for a Game of Thrones Gathering. Feel free to check it out!

http://www.pinterest.com/revengemaiden/medieval-halloween-game-of-thrones-gathering-party/

Good luck with your GoT party! Be sure to post photos!

RM


----------

